# What is Covid??



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nothing like cupped, committed and feet down honkers and mallards to make a guy forget about Covid. Man I’m glad the seasons here!!!!! Hope you all had a great opener!!!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats on a great opener looks like the new boat and new SX4 treated you well. Did you triple on the honks?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hot dang - congrats! How do you like the mighty 20?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

gander311 said:


> Congrats on a great opener looks like the new boat and new SX4 treated you well. Did you triple on the honks?





CPAjeff said:


> Hot dang - congrats! How do you like the mighty 20?


New boat means new beginning and areas to change things up for me this year. I had never been to this WMA until yesterday and went in blind. Literally. Launched in the dark with only a internet scouting spot marked on the map. Pretty sure I'll be going back. The opportunity was so much more there than the good ole OB. Was able to call these and get em to turn and commit without others boogering em out from a half mile away. Having seen the place now, we'll see if we can do a few things different and better next time. The boat has been awesome!! Lost a few things over my little boat but gained SO much more! First on the list is a blind for it though. Ride back to the launch goes pretty quick too haha. And the mighty 20 is as sweet as ice cold sweet tea Jeff!! Only thing different so far is sure seems to pack the same punch but with less kick! I was worried when the honkers came in thinking I was underpowered but she performed great (I got two of the three gander). So great I'll be trying her in the corn fields in a few months!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lot's of geese out at Minersville yesterday. I was surprised to see that many down there this early -- seems like most years they are all up at Panguitch.


Lot's of pelicans too -- I wish you guys would shoot some of them!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

The lake is so low you can't even get close to hunting them without fisherman right out in front of you. Hoping to get some good water coming off the mountain from this weather coming in also. For the fish and for water fowl.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull;And the mighty 20 is as sweet as ice cold sweet tea Jeff!! Only thing different so far is sure seems to pack the same punch but with less kick! I was worried when the honkers came in thinking I was underpowered but she performed great (I got two of the three gander). So great I'll be trying her in the corn fields in a few months![/QUOTE said:


> Man, The 20's are awesome. I'v killed puddlers, divers and geese all with my 20 just fine. 3" #4's every time!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Man, The 20's are awesome. I'v killed puddlers, divers and geese all with my 20 just fine. 3" #4's every time!!


Nate, glad you n Rob talked me into the mighty 20! Pretty dang impressed!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Had to been about what 5-8 years ago I met up with Rob on a few hunts and he saw what the 20 could do we never did shot any geese together but I had shot many over the past 40 years. In the lead days 2 3/4 magnum reloads with #4's killed both and when we had to go to steel we we started shooting #2. After awhile the speed started to really climb and I went back to #4 out of an IC chock it's hard to beat. Great patterns and still great range though I like most within 30yrds I have smoked ducks well out to 50yrds on the third shot. The only difference between the shells in the same size is payload. There going just as fast and have the same knock down power. You just have to be a better shot. Enjoy the 20 and don't doubt it, it will get the job done every time. 

Congrats on the new boat and the great hunt with the 20. 

fnf


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

utahbigbull said:


> Nothing like cupped, committed and feet down honkers and mallards to make a guy forget about Covid. Man I'm glad the seasons here!!!!! Hope you all had a great opener!!!


UBB - is that a coot I see in the lower right hand corner of the 2nd photo? How do those eat? Do they live up to their "mud hen" moniker? We had gobs flying around us at FB on the opener...something I've never really seen before. I let my son bang away at them when the ducks slowed up. He never did knock one down, but he'll get there. At 12, he is learning first hand that clays and live birds are two completely different animals.

Glad you like the boat so far. I like mine as well, but as others here chimed in beforehand, I'm going to need a bigger motor in a year or two. That thing bogs down with 4 in the boat with gear. 2 or 3 and it runs pretty good. Still learning it's quirks, but it is nice to not be part of the infantry this year!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome job on bird


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

All I can say about covid is that it's scary. It killed half the population!


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

COVID-19 is a killer. It's the worst thing that can happen. Many families lost their loved ones because of it. All we can do is be afraid and follow the safety rules. I'm afraid to leave the house without an N95 mask and an antiseptic. I have four children and I need to buy each N95 mask, antiseptic and silicone gloves. Every month I order a huge amount of N95 mask on https://pandemicpal.net/n95-masks-coronavirus-covid-19/. Children cannot be without a mask in the classroom. Every recess they ventilate the class (it's winter outside) because of this, my children have a cold!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Charoung said:


> All I can say about covid is that it's scary. It killed half the population!


Half the population?!?! Someone has been watching too much CNN . . .

I'm loving the increase in bots on the site - they provide a good laugh now and then.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeff,

I think it's at least half the population. Did you see how empty the super bowl was....



CPAjeff said:


> Charoung said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say about covid is that it's scary. It killed half the population!
> ...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

prumpf said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I think it's at least half the population. Did you see how empty the super bowl was....


LOL - I think when the halftime show was announced, half the ticket holders threw their tickets away . . .


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> LOL - I think when the halftime show was announced, half the ticket holders threw their tickets away . . .


I know for myself, once it got to halftime, I found something much more productive to do. I think the last halftime I actually enjoyed was U2s performance after 9-11. When Bono opened his jacket to show the US flag on the liner, I thought that was pretty **** cool and classy!

Too bad our politicians are wrecking the country 20 years later. What a sh$t show it...and the Superbowl halftime show...have become.


----------

